
Ask HN: Whats the best way to visualize event data? - dedalus
Entity data is what people normally think of when they imagine data in a database.In contrast, event data describes actions that happened in your application. And scale between entity data and event data is on the order of 1:100 if not 1:1000 depending on your app.<p>So whats the best way for me to visualize whats happening over a period of time.
======
dedalus
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7614666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7614666)
was something interesting but no longer in active development

